# Notebook - serielle Schnittstelle - wie



## Kurt (5 August 2004)

Hallo,

die neuen Notebooks haben vielfach keine serielle Schnittstelle mehr (auch keine parallele Schnittstelle).

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit:
seriell über PCMCIA
oder
seriell über USB
oder ... andere Lösung?

gibts sowas auch für parallel Port?

Gruss
Kurt


----------



## Ralle (5 August 2004)

Seriell-PCMCIA funktioniert klaglos, einstecken, Kabel dran und los.
Am Besten du testest das beim Händler oder vereinbarst eine Rückgabe, wenn die Karte nicht läuft, ist mir aber noch nicht untergekommen!
Leider haben moderne Notebook auch nur noch einen PCMCIA-Slot, delhalb besser Augen auf beim Notbook-Kauf (Aua, ein Reim), es gibt noch Notebook, die besser ausgestattet sind, meistens sind die etwas schwerer.

Gruß Ralle


----------



## plc_tippser (5 August 2004)

Hier gibts es auch schon Infos zu USB--Seriell

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1127&highlight=usb

pt


----------



## zotos (7 August 2004)

*www.reichelt.de*

ich habe einen USB->RS232 Wandler von www.reichelt.de (Bestellnummer: USB SERIELL)
das funktioniert bei mir problemlos.

Es ist eine Software dabei um die Com-Schnittstelle auszuwählen, das war mir wichtig ich habe noch Programme die nur mit Com1 funktionieren. Da mein Notebook vier USB Anschlüsse hat, musste ich lernen das es nur richtig reibungslos geht wenn ich immer den Selben benutze um die einstellung des Comports bei zu behalten.

Getestet mit S5, S7 und Drive (einer Servo Parametriersoftware)


----------



## Ralf (7 August 2004)

Habe bei einer Firma mit der wir häufig zusammenarbeite neue Notebooks von MaxData gesehen, die tätsächlich noch ne richtige COM Schnittstelle haben.

(Erspart mir bitte dumme Kommentare   )

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## smoe (10 August 2004)

Ich bin jetzt auch grad beim überlegen welches neues NB es werden soll. Ich will aber unbedingt eine COM haben, da geh ich allen Probs aus dem Weg. Leider möchte ich aber auch einen Pentium M haben was die Auswahl drastisch reduziert und ich bin trotzdem fündig geworden. Die Kombination Centrino und Com findet man noch bei den Business Geräten von HP (NX5000, CX****) und Dell (Latitude Reihe und Inspiron 510m). Enttäuscht bin ich von IBM und FSC. Da gibt es gar nichts entsprechendes.
Bei den Billigheimern (Acer, Asus, Gericom,usw.) braucht man gar nicht suchen.

smoe


----------



## zotos (11 August 2004)

*ASUS ist gar nicht so schlecht!*

Also ich habe privat ein ASUS-Notebook und bin sehr zufrieden. Es ist zwar nun schon fast drei Jahre alt (nein ich freie nicht den Geburtstag meines Rechners) aber die Ausstattung 1GHz Pentium III mobile 256MB Ram ist immer noch ausreichend. Wichtig war mir die Com Schnittstelle das war in der Preisklasse damals schon nicht mehr Standart und linux Fähigkeit das war damals auch ein größeres Problem als heute.

Im betrieb wollte ich ja auch eine ASUS haben und zwar das L5000C (hat leider eine Desktop CPU) mit COM Port und Floppy. Leider habe ich dann das alte YAKUMO von meinem Chef geerbt und zwar ohne Com und ohne Floppy.

Es gibt aber das L5000D mit einem Mobilen Athlon 64 und mit Com Port aber ohne Floppy.  Siehe hier:http://www.asuscom.de/products/notebook/l5series/l5000d/overview.htm 

Wie sieht es bei Toshiba aus haben die nicht auch noch so was im Angebot?


----------



## Kurt (21 August 2004)

Hallo,
info aus der Praxis.
Mein Bekannter hat sich für einen USB-Seriell Umsetzer entschieden Marke 'very NoName'.

Ergebnis:
SEW-Movitools laufen normal.
B&R AutoStudio läuft nicht - ewig offline.

Hatte folgende Idee:
Ein Test auf meinem Rechner mit eingebauter COM1 zeigte, dass das AutoStudio mit zwischengeschalteten MPI-HighSpeed-Treiber von unserem Kollegen deltalogic läuft.
AutoStudio greift also nicht mehr auf die virtuelle COM am USB zu, sondern auf die Soft von deltalogic und der deltalogictreiber auf die USB-COM.

Also Test auf dem Rechner mit USB-seriell.
Ergebnis: Software hängt sich so auf, dass Windoof sich zwar noch (etwas)bedienen lässt, ein Herunterfahren ist nur mit Power off möglich.

Er wird somit doch in eine PCMCIA Karte investieren müssen.

Kurt


----------

